# Wood Stain,?



## hobo99

Hi, can anyone tell me the safest wood stain/preservative to use on a rabbit hutch/run. 
I have looked at some but i am still unsure , ,
Thanks Su


----------



## Baby British

Hi there,

I use this wood stain that is available from Wilkinsons. It is both plant and animal safe and I have always used it on hutches and runs with no problem. It's cheap compared to the leading brands as well (that aren't animal safe incidentally!) 

Wilko Fencecare Golden Chestnut 5l at Wilkinson Plus


----------



## hobo99

Thanks , :thumbup: i shall go to our local Wilko's tomorrow .:yesnod:

Su .


----------



## jaxb05

I don't think we have a Wilkos here - are there any other brands of wood stain I can use. I have to get my shed stained this month. Many thanks x


----------



## hazyreality

I use Focus Fence Guard stuff and my rabbits have been fine with it 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe

I cant remember the name of the stuff I used, it was in a green plastic pot got it from home base. most stain is safe once dry, although not recommended on the insides.


----------



## keepontruckin

I've found this site of pet friendly wood stains.

https://www.protekwoodstain.co.uk/products/wood-stain

There's a good range of colours. Has anyone used these products ?


----------



## sskmick

jaxb05 said:


> I don't think we have a Wilkos here - are there any other brands of wood stain I can use. I have to get my shed stained this month. Many thanks x


You can buy it online through their website. If that helps.


----------

